

Youtube removes protest videos at UK gov request - danielsiders
http://current.com/community/93466154_government-orders-you-tube-to-censor-protest-videos.htm

======
kevinpet
This would be more interesting if it concentrated on Youtube and the
government censorship than on the creative legal theories the person
supposedly being censored is pushing.

As it is, the only actual content here is "this video isn't available in your
country due to a government removal request". That's the story I'd love to see
reported on.

------
typicalrunt
weird. 8 points, posted 43 minutes ago, with 0 comments... and this story
makes it to the front page.

Anyway... This is a slippery slope since anyone with enough clout can demand a
video be taken down from YouTube. Who decides who has enough clout? This is
just the UK doing it, but what would happen if the Saudi/Iran/Iraq government
asked for the same treatment?

